# extrange behaviour of Hemianthus micranthemoides????



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hi all!

my Hemianthus micranthemoides start growingon the vertical, along the substrate.
anyone know's what's causing this?

best regards: André Daniel Nòbrega


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Lots of light? You might be able to train it by cutting, etc..


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

> my Hemianthus micranthemoides start growingon the vertical, along the substrate. anyone know's what's causing this?


First of all, I think you used wrong words to explain your situation.

Vertical - along the substrate ???

Vertical --> I

Horizontal --> ____

This is normal behavior for _Hemianthus micranthemoides_

Lots of light - horizontal growth
Small amount of light - vertical growth


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

first, thanks about the corrections!
yes, is horizontal, you'r right!!!
but is somethig strage, beacouse the H.micranthemoides that is having this strage behavior is the one that is fares away from light.
the Hemianthus that is rigth under the light is growing in the vertical.....

best regards: André Daniel Nóbrega


----------



## Dave B (Feb 20, 2004)

I originally wanted to have my H.micranthemoides grow to the top of the tank in the background. I gave up, but am happier now that I have a beautiful full foreground carpet that can be shaped any way I want. It gets so thick that you can sculpt it. It's really nice sloping up from the front of the tank. I haven't had the problem of the leaves dying off on the bottom of the pile either. It is strange that it wants to grow upward in the higher light.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

hi all, since you guys appear to be pearlweed experts, I thought maybe I could ask this: i've had submersed pearlweed completely melt on me for reasons unknown in a tank with 3.25 watts per gallon... When i had it growing in 2 watts per gallon, it was growing fine.... 

is there any specific condition that can cause pearlweed to melt???


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If your pearlweed is Micranthemum umbrosum, then the melting is due to a little neglect---not keeping nutrients, light and CO2 at the optimum. M. umbrosum is very sensitive, and can crap out with amazing speed long before other plants in the tank show any symptoms of neglect. it does not tolerate competition with other plants. The leaves, all except the very newest ones, develop holes and disintegrate. The stems die, too except at the tips. A large plant can disappear in a week leaving just the tiny, floating tips, which can regenerate if given good conditions. When grown emersed, M umborsum is tough and can hold its own under harsh conditions. I have seen it outcompete Rotala indica when both were grown emersed together, and R. indica is pretty tough.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey Paul, my pearlweed is not umbrosum, it's micranthemoides..

I have recently been told that the problem lies with my lack of trace minerals...

something like rotting stems doesn't have much to do with lighting as it does with lack of trace minerals..

i have a fertilizer that provides

Bo
Fe
Mn
Zn

and i do water changes to replenish the Ca and Mg

Am I missing any traces?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Hubbahubbahehe, When your Hemianthus melts, do any other plants show any symptoms? If the other plants are not having problems, too, try growing your Hemianthus with H. polysperma, which is a good 'indicator' plant. 

I find it hard to imagine Hemianthus melting. For me, Hemianthus is a hard plant to get rid of in a tank, Even the tiniest little bits grow until they form a mat on the surface that shades out the plants below.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

My Hemianthus grows (i mean "was") in my tank with hygro polysperma, sunset hygro, dwarf sag, rotala, etenellus, hairgrass, vals, crypts,riccia

All the rest mentioned above have been growing relatively fine...

Two plants I have consistently melting on me.... pearlweed.... and red tiger lotus. the red tiger lotus is a very interesting situation...it will throw out 4 or 5 new leaves... and then the leaves before they get to maturity , they will melt...i seriously have no idea why....it's supposed to be easy right? 

any help will be appreciated...


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

I forgot to mention that sometimes my rotala rots at the stems...


----------

